# chauffeur2



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Everyone congratulate chauffeur2 on his promotion to *Moderator*! :beerchug: :luxhello:

A well-deserved promotion! Enjoy your new role, chauffeur!


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats chauffie


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

wahoo!! Congrats! The Force is Strong with this one!


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

CONGRATS! Nice one! Good job!


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Congrats, chauffeur2 :grin:


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Congrats. Keep it up. :smile:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, Dave; kudos on the great work and keep it this way. Cheers!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congratulations Dave - keep up the good work!!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks indeed for all the wishes.ray: 
I'm a little overwhelmed at the moment with the promotion..nobody has bothered to tell me what the new rate of 'pay' is, or is it the same as before...."The cheque's in the mail!" :grin: 
One thing that I will say though, and that is:...I am very proud and honored with this promotion, and I think that this place has _the_ best bunch of people to "work" with anywhere on the planet!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats Dave well deserved promotion, good luck with your new position


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

w00! Congrats chauff!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Well done


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You pay rate has been doubled.

Previous payrate: $0/hr.
New payrate: $0/hr.

Enjoy!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

ebackhus said:


> You pay rate has been doubled.
> 
> Previous payrate: $0/hr.
> New payrate: $0/hr.
> ...


Yeah but think of the prestige. I particularly enjoy the assigned parking place.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Congrats, new Mr. Moderator Chauffie!


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

yustr said:


> Yeah but think of the prestige. I particularly enjoy the assigned parking place.


Yeah, but a 0X0CM space isn't really enough. I would demand double the space if I were you, so you have 0X0CM instead of 0X0CM.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Joe, you only have 0 x 0 cm because you're not part of the Staff. You see, the Staff get extra parking space (along with other priveleges). As well as the standard 0 x 0 cm, we get an extra 0 x 0 cm. As you can see, we don't need double parking space for it to be worthwhile.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Joe, you only have 0 x 0 cm because you're not part of the Staff. You see, the Staff get extra parking space (along with other priveleges). As well as the standard 0 x 0 cm, we get an extra 0 x 0 cm. As you can see, we don't need double parking space for it to be worthwhile.


A perfectly valid reason. Besides the doubled 0x0cm space, your name becomes the colour red. In Asia the colour red is good luck.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Cellus said:


> A perfectly valid reason. Besides the doubled 0x0cm space, your name becomes the colour red. In Asia the colour red is good luck.


Oh, the colour for red here is stop, or bloody :grin:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Joefireline said:


> Oh, the colour for red here is stop, or bloody :grin:


..which is aptly appropriate too.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats


----------

